# Router Base CRB7 in the latest shop notes



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone have this jig gets good reviews and good customer suppoert. I would trust real workers oppions hope someone that has this jig will give there opione.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Just Bot this
It is super.


----------

